# Samba-Server Schreib-/Leserechte



## joelapenos (20. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

habe folgendes Problem bei Samab:

Ich kann von Windows aus keine auf dem Linuxshare von Linux erstellten Dateien löschen oder bearbeiten, nicht mal lesen, ich seh sie nur.

hier meine config:


```
[global]
workgroup = ARBEITSGRUPPE
server string = Fsrv %v
interfaces = 192.168.2.0/255.255.255.0
bind interfaces only = Yes
null passwords = Yes
keepalive = 30
os level = 65
wins support = Yes
default service = fsrv
comment = Samba 3.0.5
[fsrv]
comment = fsrv
path = /linuxfsrv
read only = No
create mask = 0770
directory mask = 0770
guest ok = Yes
```
 
Dateirechte sind auf 777.


Schon mal danke,

joe

EDIT:

Hab grad eben versucht die Dateien von Linux nach Windows zu schieben, das funktioniert, aber ich bekomme jetzt die gleiche Fehlermeldung, obwohl die Dateien auf Windows liegen


----------



## Kleini (20. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Mal eine ganz dumme Frage. Kann das sein, dass du den Samba-Share auf einer Partition eingerichtet hast, die von Windows nicht gelesen werden kann, d.h. die werder Fat32 noch NTFS formatiert ist. Diese Frage habe ich, weil in deiner config bei Path=/linuxfsrv steht und du sicher keine Windows-Partition in /linuxfsrv gemountet hast (oder doch?).
Mit den Zugriffsrechten sollte das nichts zu tun haben, weil es Windows prinzipiell egal ist, welche Zugriffsrechte die Dateien unter Linux haben.

MfG Kleini


----------



## joelapenos (20. Oktober 2004)

Uupss, allerdings da hast du Recht...

Das ganz liegt auf / d.h. reiserfs. 
Danke für den Hinweis.

Mist, dann muss ich noch partitionieren.
Gibts ne Möglichkeit die Systempartition bei Suse 9.1 zu verkleinern ohne ein Knoppix o.ä. zur Hand zu haben?

EDIT: Jetz fällt mir noch was ein: Wie kann es dann sein das ich obwohl reiserfs von Windows aus auf dem share dateien erstellen kann? Ich kapiers nicht...


----------



## Helmut Klein (20. Oktober 2004)

Das ganze hat mit dem Dateisystem des Shares überhaupt nichts zu tun.


----------



## joelapenos (20. Oktober 2004)

hm, ok und an was könnte es dann liegen?


----------



## hulmel (20. Oktober 2004)

Du solltest noch Samba noch sagen, welche Benutzer Gäste sind.
	
	
	



```
[globals]
...
map to guest = Bad User
```


----------



## Kleini (20. Oktober 2004)

Hallo nochmal!

@Helmut: Wie, das hat mit dem Dateisystem des Shares nichts zu tun? Klar, einem Windows-Rechner im Netzwerk ist es egal, ob der Samba-Share auf einem anderen Rechner auf einer Reiser-Partition liegt oder nicht, da ja der Remote-Rechner den Share verwaltet. So wie ich das Problem verstanden habe, kann joelapenos aber nicht auf die Daten lokal zugreifen, d.h. er bekommt von irgendwem Daten in einen Ordner geschaufelt und möchte dann unter Windows auf diese Daten zugreifen. Dazu muss Windows auf der lokalen Platte die Daten lesen können, was mit dem Share nichts mehr zu tun hat (zumal Linux und damit Samba ja sicher unten sind, solange joelapenos Windows bootet). 

@joelapenos: Nicht, dass wir hier aneinander vorbeireden. Hast du Windows und Linux auf einem Rechner oder hast du zwei Rechner, einen mit Linux und einen mit Windows und möchtest mit dem Windows-Rechner auf den Linux-Samba-Share zugreifen? Für Fall 1 hängt es definitiv vom Dateisystem ab, für Fall zwei gebe ich Helmut völlig recht, dass Dateisystem ist dann egal. Sollte Fall 2 (zwei Rechner) zutreffen, kannst du mal versuchen in deiner Samba-Config den guest auf no zu setzen und dafür einen richtigen Nutzer Gast zu erstellen, dem du ein Kennwort gibst. Dann kannst du mittels smbpasswd -a diesen Nutzer deiner Samba-Konfiguration hinzufügen. Effekt: Wenn du dich von einem Windows-Rechner aus anmeldest, kommt ein Login-Fenster in dem du dich dann als Gast einloggen kannst. Damit kannst du dann im Fall 777 Probleme mit den Zugriffsrechten ausschließen.


----------



## Helmut Klein (21. Oktober 2004)

Erstmal sollte joelapenos hier Klarheit reinbringen.

Aus meiner Sicht, meint er mit "von Windows nach Linux", dass er vom Server (Linux) die Dateien zum Client (Windows) transferiert hat. 
Du siehst das wahrscheinlich so, dass er auf einem Rechner Windows sowie Linux laufen hat und nun zwischen diesen beiden die Daten transferiert hat?

Und von der erwähnten "gleichen Fehlermeldung" hab ich bis jetzt noch nichts lesen können. 

Btw: Kann es sein, dass du nur den Ordner des Shares per chmod auf 777 gesetzt hast, nicht aber die Dateien? Das würde erklären, wieso du die Dateien zwar alle auflisten kannst, nicht jedoch einsehen/verändern.


----------

